# What color pants to match?



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Orange.
:blink:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

literally any colour in the world would go with white and black.. 

i ride white,black and purple


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Definitely fluorescent pink. :dunno:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Purple all the way.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Puse
10char


----------



## lalaboard (Oct 13, 2013)

definitely something bright :thumbup: I vote red


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Completely depends on the colour of your boots and bindings.

In the absence of this information, I recommend green.
Either hunter green or Seattle Seahawks green.
Definitely not forest green, especially if you ride in the trees.
Definitely not that.

Sigh.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

are you riding by yourself or with friends? by yourself it doesn't matter, but if your with friends, i would stick with white and black so you friends can blame you for not finding you, and don't have to actually lie to your face about avoiding/missing you on the slopes.

i'm kidding, but seriously...


----------



## Krazymexikn (Dec 4, 2011)

go hawks! But Pretty much anything. My favorite color is blue so thats what color i recommend. Its totally up to you tho, colors dont have to match. Ive seen some crazy combos like bright orange jacket, hot pink pants, blue boots, and a purple hate. the more critical thing is this: Does it keep you warm?


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

I second fluorescent pink. :thumbsup:


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Just not clear plants please


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

koi said:


> are you riding by yourself or with friends? by yourself it doesn't matter, but if your with friends, i would stick with white and black so you friends can blame you for not finding you, and don't have to actually lie to your face about avoiding/missing you on the slopes.
> 
> i'm kidding, but seriously...


Good point. Husband rides black head to toe. I'd easily loose sight of him in trees like on your avatar on a non bluebird day...


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

ALL BLACK!!! Johnny Cash Style but if you must add color Chartreuse is lovely and the Rainbow Trout just love it....


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

a bright fluorescent green goes well with black, yellow too


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Definitely fluorescent pink. :dunno:


Got to with pink too


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hahahahahahaaa...omg


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Krazymexikn said:


> purple hate


I hate purple hate.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Completely depends on the colour of your boots and bindings.
> 
> In the absence of this information, I recommend green.
> Either hunter green or Seattle Seahawks green.
> ...


I just died LOL

I ordered my new pair of shred pants but I sent them back because they weren't the right shade of Atlanta Falcons red with Green Bay Packers yellow stripes (which they messed up too).

Thanks a lot Obama.


----------

